# Fair Work - Crook Deck: High Stakes Poker



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

The most recent moves in the Health Services Union criminality saga, could lead to a Federal MP facing criminal charges.

It appears bizarre that an investigation of a union's finances could take three years.

Given that both the NSW and Victoria Police Services have requested information with a view to prosecution, it is interesting that FWA have now asked the Commonwealth DPP to prosecute the matter.

Given due process this will delay matters further.

An ALP member of the Federal House of Representatives remains hostage to accusations of misuse of union funds, yet FWA seem reticent to expedite the proper investigation of possible poor management of workers' funds.

This obscenity of poor governance remains unresolved by the very body set up to protect workers from the excesses of employers and unions.

From The Australian.



> THE industrial umpire has referred its investigation into the Health Services Union and its former secretary, Labor MP Craig Thomson, to Commonwealth prosecutors "in relation to possible criminal offences".
> 
> Fair Work Australia said it had indentified 181 contraventions of the Workplace Relations Act and HSU rules, including by at least three former or current officials of the union.




Tony Abbott has an interesting comment on this affair.



> "Fair Work Australia has now concluded its three-year investigation in to the National Office of the Health Services Union.
> 
> "Fair Work Australia must immediately release the full report detailing the findings of its investigation.
> 
> ...




What a kerfuffle.

gg


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2012)

*Re: Fair Work - Crook Deck :  High Stakes Poker*

Be fair GG. 

181 contraventions of the Workplace Relations Act over three years of investigation is approximately one every six days.

On the other five days out of six, they must have smelt roses.


----------



## Julia (3 April 2012)

Will the DPP take another three years to decide what to do?

i.e. could Craig Thompson's actions all be forgotten if he - along with most of his colleagues - are swept from office at the next election?

The DPP need to give this utmost priority and the Opposition needs to keep on about it while the government, no doubt, will seek to divert public attention elsewhere.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2012)

As I understand it Thompson wont be charged with anything before the next election, what a great outcome for the Labor party

Fair Work Australia is rotton to the core, as is Craig Thompson and our PM I'm afraid.


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Will the DPP take another three years to decide what to do?



Next election + 1 working day.

That's how long it will take a Coalition government to call a royal commission.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

drsmith said:


> Next election + 1 working day.
> 
> That's how long it will take a Coalition government to call a royal commission.




I would imagine that some FWA officers will themselves be investigated.

My contacts in Media House and Bowen Hills tell me that the whole investigation is nigh well ready for press.

gg


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in Media House and Bowen Hills tell me that the whole investigation is nigh well ready for press.



One way or another, we can only hope.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2012)

Penny Wong on Lateline tonight blames Tony Abbott on ABC Lateline tonight for all this kerfuffle !!!!!!!!!!!!!

It seems like a long bow for Penny to draw.

She seems willing to sit with Mr.Thomson, defending prosecutorial independence.

gg


----------



## joea (4 April 2012)

The basic question is, who does the Labor Party represent?
Craig Thompson or the Australian people.

Considering that if Craig makes it to an election, he will retire on full benefits. 
If the next election is a win to the Coalition, then it will be interesting to see how many Labor MP's continue as opposition, or "do a Anna."

If the PM is to base her campaign on "trust", how will she dissociate herself from the Thompson affair, prior to the campaign.?

Surely this fiasco has to be truly wrapped up prior to the election campaign.

If he is innocent of any misappropriation, then that would solve the problem!

As for the PM at the next election:::
Gillard $1.33, Shorten $5, Smith $5.50.

joea


----------



## joea (4 April 2012)

joea said:


> As for the PM at the next election:::
> Gillard $1.33, Shorten $5, Smith $5.50.
> 
> joea




Market prices from sports bet. Sorry about that.
joea


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

FWA is corrupt, Thompson is corrupt Gillard supports them all she is corrupt, Wong is an apologist for corruption aiding and abetting the corrupt people and practices, the people are getting angrier and angrier.

Before this is over the people might take this to the streets , I'll join them


----------



## rumpole (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Before this is over the people might take this to the streets , I'll join them




Don't do that Burnsie, too many guns and druggies on the street, you might get hurt


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> Don't do that Burnsie, too many guns and druggies on the street, you might get hurt




Yes they might


----------



## Calliope (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> FWA is corrupt




FWA is certainly corrupt. It was set up by the Labor government to protect unions and union officials. Thomson is one of their own. If it found Thomson was corrupt it would be betraying its charter.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

Calliope said:


> FWA is certainly corrupt. It was set up by the Labor government to protect unions and union officials. Thomson is one of their own. If it found Thomson was corrupt it would be betraying its charter.




Apart from all the debt and stuff ups to fix the Libs have a lot of work to do when they get in I don't envy them at all.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 April 2012)

joea said:


> If he is innocent of any misappropriation, then that would solve the problem!




Apparently he has already been tried and hanged by the media?

I'm sick of the lot of them. It will be an exercise in replacing one  lot of self serving socialists with a bunch of self serving capitalists! The only thing worse than seeing Gillard on the TV every night is knowing that we have to endure Abbots mug every night for the next 5 years! There will be a  honeymoon period before the knives come out for Abbot too......after he makes 1 gaff too many from foot in mouth disease. 

I mean what choice do we have? The greens will get wiped out too thank goodness....

Then again, our fortunes are tied to the biggest Labor party in the world - China - so it won't matter who wins in the end. We are stuffed any which way! 

I can just hear Swanny crying now.......so much for the surplus......

_Australia posted a trade deficit of 480 million  Australian dollars ($493 million) in February, as exports fell a  seasonally adjusted 2% from January and imports dropped 4%, the  Australian Bureau of Statistics said Wednesday.                               _ _    The print came as a *surprise* to the markets, with a Dow Jones Newswires  survey of economists having tipped a A$1.1 billion trade surplus.                               _


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Apparently he has already been tried and hanged by the media?
> [/I]




Everyones seen the credit card receipts for brothels with his signature on them.


----------



## Calliope (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Everyones seen the credit card receipts for brothels with his signature on them.




FWA is stacked with his mates. Some of them have probably been the recipients of Thomson's largesse of his union funded free visits to the brothels.

I would be interested to know if Windsor and Oakeshotte have confidence in Thomson.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

Calliope said:


> FWA is stacked with his mates. Some of them have probably been the recipients of Thomson's largesse of his union funded free visits to the brothels.
> 
> I would be interested to know if Windsor and Oakeshotte have confidence in Thomson.




It's infuriating that we pay the wages of these people who's only function is to cover their own backsides, I would very much doubt they would be of any use as a public servant which is what they're paid for.


----------



## Macquack (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Before this is over the people might take this to the streets , I'll join them






rumpole said:


> Don't do that Burnsie, too many guns and druggies on the street, you might get hurt




Now that is funny.


----------



## joea (4 April 2012)

Humpty Gillard sat on  a economic wall,
Humpty Gillard had a great fall,
All the unions executives, and all the MP's and HSU executives,
Could not put her together again.

yeah! Hah!!     Over here we have Wayne.
                    Over here we have the voters.
                    Over here we have Stevens of the RBA.: We might put the rates
                    down next month.
                     Dah! Do you think we need it?

joea


----------



## noco (4 April 2012)

This whole Thomson saga is an absolute farce. It has more holes in it than a piece of Swiss cheese.

FWA is stacked with ALP hacks including one whose roll was an adviser to Paul Keating.

FWA and Gillard must take the public for fools into believing FWA is an independant body!!

What can we do about?  Sweet FA.



http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai...ments/dpp_fair_works_thomson_file_is_no_good/


----------



## Julia (4 April 2012)

And FWA is apparently refusing to co-operate with the Victoria and NSW Police investigations which presumably would be in a position to conduct the appropriate work to give to the CDPP.

Unbelievable that they can get away with this astonishing level of obfuscation.

From the blog above, comment from Gillard:


> I don’t have anything before me which would cause me to alter from my previous statements of confidence in Mr Thomson.




This is a clear change of language from her previous unequivocal statements that "I have complete faith in Mr Thomson".
Might we assume from this that she knows quite well Thomson is named and she is qualifying her comments accordingly, while she and the rest of the government ensure the whole thing gets spun out for as long as possible.

Just disgusting.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Might we assume from this that she knows quite well Thomson is named and she is qualifying her comments accordingly, while she and the rest of the government ensure the whole thing gets spun out for as long as possible.
> Just disgusting.




She knows very well he's almost certainly guilty too but shÃ©d sell her soul to stay in power, sometimes I wonder if I'm still in Australia.


----------



## joea (5 April 2012)

Julia said:


> This is a clear change of language from her previous unequivocal statements that "I have complete faith in Mr Thomson".
> 
> Just disgusting.




I am just wondering if a little bit has been left out of this statement by Gillard.

" remaining as a MP until the next election."
It appears this is what she meant.
Myself I do not know if Thompson is guilty of anything. But certainly something is on the nose in the HSU, and I have this feeling that at the end of the day, Jackson will be without a job.
If I had a business in the area I would employ her the next day.

joea


----------



## bigdog (5 April 2012)

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...-spared-but-heat-on-union-20120404-1wd9k.html

*FWA playing games with the report issued!!!
''the material forwarded is not a brief of evidence''*

*extract of last paragraph's from this article.*

As Julia Gillard stood by Mr Thomson, the Commonwealth Director of Public Prosecutions indicated it was unlikely to take criminal action after having referred to it the findings of the three-year Fair Work Australia investigation into the HSU when Mr Thomson was at the helm.

The investigation found 105 breaches of workplace law and 76 technical infringements that are just civil breaches.

It referred the report to the DPP to see if criminal charges were warranted but the DPP said yesterday ''the material forwarded is not a brief of evidence'' and it did not have investigative powers. It will look at the 1100-page report but criminal charges are unlikely, providing some relief to Mr Thomson and the Gillard government.

The Opposition Leader, Tony Abbott, again demanded FWA release the report and furnish the DPP with a brief of evidence.


----------



## Julia (5 April 2012)

This matter is now taking on the pretty clear dimensions of a massive and very purposeful cover up in order to protect the government.

Have a listen to the conclusions of Peter Faris, QC, on the shonkiness of FWA's 1100 page 'report' which is effectively useless.

Mr Faris suggests this will be the end of the matter and no prosecution will ever occur.

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/breakfast/fair-work-australia-peter-faris-qc/3934190


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> FWA is corrupt, Thompson is corrupt Gillard supports them all she is corrupt, Wong is an apologist for corruption aiding and abetting the corrupt people and practices, the people are getting angrier and angrier.
> Before this is over the people might take this to the streets , I'll join them




Worth repeating in light of Julias post.


----------



## dutchie (5 April 2012)

Julia said:


> This matter is now taking on the pretty clear dimensions of a massive and very purposeful cover up in order to protect the government.
> 
> Have a listen to the conclusions of Peter Faris, QC, on the shonkiness of FWA's 1100 page 'report' which is effectively useless.
> 
> ...




Are the Australian people going to let them get away with this corruption?


----------



## Miss Hale (5 April 2012)

I agree, this is a total debacle and I become angrier with every new chapter. No doubt in my mind that Thompson would have been out on his proverbial if Labor didn't hold such a slim majority.  The only upside is they are not hoodwinking anyone with all their ridiculous spin and it will be yet another thing that will come back to bite them on the you know what at the next election. 



MrBurns said:


> She knows very well he's almost certainly guilty too but shÃ©d sell her soul to stay in power, sometimes I wonder if I'm still in Australia.




This is the crux of it, Gillard would sell her soul (and has done) to stay in power, that became obvious when she did her deal with the Greens.


----------



## plreader (5 April 2012)

GG what can you do when the country is run by liars and self promoters. Im an old bugger but at least in my day the average Aussie could tell if he was being dudded and he wanted something done about it. The cities who decide the outcome of elections are filled with brainwashed and impotent poor excuses for Aussies who dribble out whatever lefty globalist view is flavour of the month. Save us.


----------



## DB008 (5 April 2012)

*Fairwork Australia coverup*



Julia said:


> This matter is now taking on the pretty clear dimensions of a massive and very purposeful cover up in order to protect the government.
> 
> Have a listen to the conclusions of Peter Faris, QC, on the shonkiness of FWA's 1100 page 'report' which is effectively useless.
> 
> ...




That last minute pretty much sums it up Julia.
Coverup 101


----------



## Logique (5 April 2012)

Unbelievably badly handled. The ALP eh, not the sharpest tools any of them.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2012)

plreader said:


> GG . The cities who decide the outcome of elections are filled with brainwashed and impotent poor excuses for Aussies who dribble out whatever lefty globalist view is flavour of the month. Save us.




I believe the media have dumbed down a whole generation ,they can't tell the difference between The Block, Master Chef and real life, and they don't care, they don't believe the can make a difference any more.

Shut down the commercial TV stations and leave SBS and the ABC and watch the collective intellect of the whole country lift appreciably.


----------



## dutchie (5 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Shut down the commercial TV stations and leave SBS and the ABC and watch the collective intellect of the whole country lift appreciably.




You might be changing from one type of cr#p to another.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> You might be changing from one type of cr#p to another.




I don't think so, among all the HSU and Work Australia problems, Ch7 news headed off with a story about football I think, no mention of HSU in the whole bulletin.



> Lisa :Sorry, Dad, we _do_ believe in you, we really do.
> Bart : It's just hard not to listen to TV ... it's spent so much more time raising us than you have.
> Homer : Oh, maybe TV _is_ right. TV's _always_ right!


----------



## Julia (5 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I don't think so, among all the HSU and Work Australia problems, Ch7 news headed off with a story about football I think, no mention of HSU in the whole bulletin.



ABC Radio have at least led all their news bulletins and current affairs with the HSU debacle.  Even getting Peter Faris on Radio National this morning with his very candid assessment showed a willingness to not allow this matter to be swept under the proverbial carpet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2012)

plreader said:


> GG what can you do when the country is run by liars and self promoters. Im an old bugger but at least in my day the average Aussie could tell if he was being dudded and he wanted something done about it. The cities who decide the outcome of elections are filled with brainwashed and impotent poor excuses for Aussies who dribble out whatever lefty globalist view is flavour of the month. Save us.




plreader, mate, I could not have put it better myself.

The only path back to normality is for the ALP to be kicked in to the dustbin of history, it is their fault that the country is in such a bad shape, morally and financially, with little hope for a better future under their regime.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2012)

noco said:


> This whole Thomson saga is an absolute farce. It has more holes in it than a piece of Swiss cheese.
> 
> FWA is stacked with ALP hacks including one whose roll was an adviser to Paul Keating.
> 
> ...




Revenge is best taken cold, as was done in the recent Queensland elections.

Your vote is powerful.

Use it when the time comes mate.

This Fair Work/ Gillard ALP Government con is obscene. It will be a lawyers picnic.

Your vote will end it and a subsequent Royal Commission will lead to criminal charges, which may go to the top.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2012)

I can save the ALP, do a swap with your mates the Indonesians, put Gillard in jail  over there and bring Corby back here as PM, that would be hugely popular for a number of reasons.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2012)

Nick Xenephon will get re-elected for one seminal moment today.

He described the " doing of nothing " as being 

*Doing Sweet FWA *

Sweet FA.

Sweet FWA.

Poor Workers.

Poor Country.

What a deriliction of duty from our " betters ".

No wonder the economy is so paralysed.

gg


----------



## rumpole (5 April 2012)

> He described the " doing of nothing " as being
> 
> Doing Sweet FWA




That's rather clever. Nick would make a good PM.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2012)

I thought George Brandis was impressive.

http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/2012/s3471362.htm


----------



## Julia (5 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The only path back to normality is for the ALP to be kicked in to the dustbin of history, it is their fault that the country is in such a bad shape, morally and financially, with little hope for a better future under their regime.
> 
> gg



You're right to draw attention to the moral downslide under this government.  We tend to focus on the financial and purely political aspects.

This government with their obfuscation and self serving covering up of anything unpalatable is sending a repugnant message to the people.

The only consolation is the knowledge that their continuing woeful behaviour just puts more nails in their electoral coffin.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2012)

Julia said:


> You're right to draw attention to the moral downslide under this government.  We tend to focus on the financial and purely political aspects.
> 
> This government with their obfuscation and self serving covering up of anything unpalatable is sending a repugnant message to the people.
> 
> The only consolation is the knowledge that their continuing woeful behaviour just puts more nails in their electoral coffin.




Thanks Julia,

I have many mates who are ALP members who will not be renewing their membership. They share your despair of the loss of a moral compass by the ALP.

They wish for a regeneration of their party, but the youth are sick of them.

They cannot attract workers, tradies or office workers to run in seats. They are in despair.

The final nail in the Queensland ALP coffin is the choice of an ALP apparatchik, Jackie Trad, to contest the seat which Anna Bligh vacated after the ALP rout in the recent Queensland Elections.

From the SMH.



> A Labor party official who once worked for Anna Bligh will contest the seat the former Queensland premier's resignation has left vacant.




They just do not get it.

gg


----------



## drsmith (6 April 2012)

FWA are now saying they'll release the HSU investigation report in 4 to 6 weeks.

Isn't that around budget time ?

Poor Labor. The best they can do now is to try and keep all the fires in one spot.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 April 2012)

drsmith said:


> FWA are now saying they'll release the HSU investigation report in 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Isn't that around budget time ?
> 
> Poor Labor. The best they can do now is to try and keep all the fires in one spot.




It will be interesting to see whether a future Royal Commission will not suggest criminal charges against FWA officers with gaol terms for those found guilty.

It is becoming a very high stakes game for these officers of FWA.

I do hope they have dotted the i's and crossed the t's and have not been effluent in their emails or sms.

gg


----------



## joea (6 April 2012)

Hi.
The link maybe the start of "questions unanswered".

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...temic-misconduct/story-fn59niix-1226319824250

I think that this issue now almost looks like a diversion to keep the "hounds" off Swan with his budget.

My question is,.. Is someone else, or is something deeper behind this FWA fiasco??.
Has the HSU been condemned to the rubble, and the ACTU to benefit.
joea


----------



## Logique (6 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I thought George Brandis was impressive.
> http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/2012/s3471362.htm



Ditto. 







> GEORGE BRANDIS:
> Let's, Tony, not forget that at the heart of this case is the fact that hundreds of thousands of dollars of union money, member's money, was spent for purposes which could not on any view have been regarded for as being for the purposes of the union. What it was in effect was a form of white collar crime.



 and  


> For it to be assessed, if the Commonwealth Director of Public Prosecutions gave it the priority which because of its public notoriety he ought to do, then a judgment could be made within a matter of weeks. It would then be a question of when the matter could be listed on the court's lists, but I don't see why there couldn't be a trial before the end of this year.



Over to you FWA (the sweet).


----------



## dutchie (6 April 2012)

This contemptible saga has gone beyond the prosecution of justice for one man.

Fair Work Australia itself has, in order to please its party allegiances, become the main act.

FWA should be held to account, investigated and prosecuted for corruption and perverting the course of justice.

The evidence: 
Taking a ridiculous amount of time to produce a report.
Refusing to co-operate with state police (NSW & Vic.)
Producing a document to the DPP which they knew could not be used by the DPP.
Not releasing the report to the public.

The prosecution of FWA will enable the prosecution of Craig Thomson and the other HSU officials (irrespective of the affect it may have on the continuation of the labor govt).

It is with some irony that the ACTU has already tried to distance itself from these proceedings so that their members are not tainted with the same brush. But it would be sheer folly to think that the actions within the HSU are not mirrored in other Unions.

The non prosecution of FWA will forever taint all supposedly independent bodies so that they will be always held under suspicion by the public.

A Royal Commission is the only possible solution in this matter with no restrictions as to how high it can delve.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2012)

Yes it's increasingly looking like a communist regime, the way they can push such obviously dodgy actions in the publics face is nothing short of incredible, and most of the public haven't woken up yet.

Gillard is a criminal protecting other criminals.

This will go down in history as a black time for Australia as on top of the financial incompetence Gillard arrogantly spits in our faces with BS like "Fair Work Australia is independent" when it's obvious to everyone following this that they are anything but, We have a lying manipulating Prime Minister and there's nothing we can do about it for a while yet.
If any of the independents had any moral fortitude they would withdraw support and let the people have their say.


----------



## drsmith (6 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It will be interesting to see whether a future Royal Commission will not suggest criminal charges against FWA officers with gaol terms for those found guilty.
> 
> It is becoming a very high stakes game for these officers of FWA.
> 
> ...



Too late for that I suspect. Caught red-handed me thinks.

It will be interesting to see if it is indeed held back for 4 to 6 weeks while Labor slowly burns.



MrBurns said:


> If any of the independents had any moral fortitude they would withdraw support and let the people have their say.



The best we get from them is the two public attention seekers commenting on one of Labor's "lesser wild fires".

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/med...ender-a-shambles/story-e6frg996-1226319041119

They could at the very least be proactive in relation to FWA.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2012)

drsmith said:


> It will be interesting to see if it is indeed held back for 4 to 6 weeks while Labor slowly burns.
> .




This is just to delay until everyone has their excuses and stories sorted.


----------



## sails (6 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> This is just to delay until everyone has their excuses and stories sorted.




And maybe to bring in a media distraction from the possibly not so healthy budget?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2012)

Peter Hartcher in the SMH has had enough of the Gillard/Green Government's  obfuscation on the Health Services Union rort and the position of Craig Thomson, an ALP member essential to a majority for the government in Federal parliament.



> The Health Services Union stinks so much that the entire trade union movement this week felt obliged to distance itself. So how long can the Gillard government continue its blithe pretence that all's well while it has the former head of the union and a chief suspect sitting on its parliamentary benches?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...-the-fishes-20120406-1wgtl.html#ixzz1rLBhmVqL




This is a disgrace.

gg


----------



## drsmith (7 April 2012)

A disgrace indeed, but a very enlightening article by Peter Hartcher if it all proves to be true.


----------



## Julia (7 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Peter Hartcher in the SMH has had enough of the Gillard/Green Government's  obfuscation on the Health Services Union rort and the position of Craig Thomson, an ALP member essential to a majority for the government in Federal parliament.
> 
> This is a disgrace.
> 
> gg



 Peter Hartcher is an apologist for the Labor government, so for him to write such a severely critical article is a clear measure of the amount of trouble the government is in on this, and it's getting worse with every day that Julia Gillard - in a misguided attempt to protect herself - takes a hands-off stance.

This paragraph from the article sums up the situation well.



> Gillard government's biggest problems are that it is considered to be illegitimate by many voters, and regarded as dishonest by many more. Is this a government that can really afford to continue to shelter on its parliamentary benches a man subject to a gathering storm of investigation for defrauding the low-paid aged care workers of the HSU so that he could pay for prostitutes?




Most of our attention in this sordid matter has been with regard to the political implications.  It must, however, be particularly galling to the low paid members of the HSU that their union fees have been so disgracefully abused.

The longer Gillard goes on nurturing this snake, the more damage to her own reputation.  Unbelievable that she cannot see this.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2012)

Thanks Julia, for pointing out that Peter Hartcher of the SMH is normally an ALP apologist.

This will end up worse than the Whitlam debacle.

I agree with your sentiments drsmith

gg


----------



## drsmith (7 April 2012)

Julia said:


> *Peter Hartcher is an apologist for the Labor government,* so for him to write such a severely critical article is a clear measure of the amount of trouble the government is in on this, and it's getting worse with every day that Julia Gillard - in a misguided attempt to protect herself - takes a hands-off stance.



I wouldn't have thought so, until I got to this;



> Gillard has options. For instance, at the next opportunity, she should explain the facts of life privately to Thomson. She should then announce that her government will not allow itself to be smeared any longer by the sordid allegations. Until the Thomson affair is settled, he will not sit on the government benches in Parliament. He will go to the crossbenches.
> 
> Labor's grip on power would be unchanged. Not only did its one-vote margin become two last November thanks to Liberal turncoat Peter Slipper, the government should still enjoy Thomson's support in the House. Provided Labor manages him prudently, he would continue to side with Labor on important votes.



Wishful thinking that the public at large would see it that way given it's obvious that on those so-called "important votes", Labor would still be sharing its bed with Craig Thompson.

My bolds.


----------



## banco (7 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It will be interesting to see whether a future Royal Commission will not suggest criminal charges against FWA officers with gaol terms for those found guilty.
> 
> It is becoming a very high stakes game for these officers of FWA.
> 
> ...




Noone will be able to lay a finger on the FWA.  All that will be in the emails will be: "I think we need further legal advice on point A" (which will have added another 3 month delay) and "I think we need to reexamine point X" (another 3 months passes) etc.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2012)

banco said:


> Noone will be able to lay a finger on the FWA.  All that will be in the emails will be: "I think we need further legal advice on point A" (which will have added another 3 month delay) and "I think we need to reexamine point X" (another 3 months passes) etc.




It would be good if what you say is true, however some contacts of mine tell me that the Sweet FWA is not populated by the best brains of their generation, rather than by their political affiliation.

If you watch their performance in Senate estimates or on Media, an element of fear pervades their talk.

Let us see what comes out of all this.

gg


----------



## Calliope (8 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us see what comes out of all this.
> 
> gg




One beneficial outcome of this scandal is that FWA is now completely discredited. It is a dangerous distortion of policy and process when a body of so called "independent"  unionists is given the job of handing down a judgment on one of their mates.

And if anyone needs further evidence of the Gillard corruption, we have the machinations of Gillard and Conroy. 



> THE documented exposure of the Gillard government's corruption of the Australia Network tender reveals that on media policy Labor cannot be trusted and that it will distort process and policy to achieve its political goals.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ierced-by-report/story-e6frg74x-1226320733365


----------



## dutchie (8 April 2012)

So the so called independent FWA takes three years to prepare a report - which no one is allowed to read. Whats the point of the report then.

So added to the money that was taken out of the HSU coffers there is, at the least, the added cost of preparing a report. Lets say two people worked on it for three years and each person was paid a conservative $80K pa then that alone adds up to a $480,000 bill to you the tax payer (just so some twit can have a free shag at a brothel). 

Then add some of the salaries of other people involved in the whole sordid matter (advisors, printers, secretaries etc etc), the wasted time that both sides of politics had to devote to when they should be spending the time governing the country instead, the further investigations that will be required because FWA ballsed up the report (that no one can read) because its not in the right format.
The wasted resources of the NSW and Vic. police.

The financial cost alone just goes on and on.The bill for it all is footed by you!


----------



## Glen48 (8 April 2012)

*Re: Fair Work - Crook Deck: High Stakes Pokero*

dutchie, you need professional help talking like that because you make sense and have given a good Exhibit A of every thing that is wrong with the system and why voters  disillusionment is growing.
As things turn down Gillard will be red at both ends, USA is paying $2.5 Million a second in interest, 1.6 million foreclosed properties will hit the market soon destroying the remaining confidence in RE there, The Linda Green and the robosigning issue has been sorted after those involved  were slapped around with a wet tram ticket as punishment.
 Student loan's are eating away at the very heart of society as young one's can't afford to leave home and this debt has to be paid as it is owed to the feds.
 Total USA debt is now 980% of GDP... I know this USA but it is past  a sneeze stage it is now ICU...... this can't be good.


----------



## banco (8 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It would be good if what you say is true, however some contacts of mine tell me that the Sweet FWA is not populated by the best brains of their generation, rather than by their political affiliation.
> 
> If you watch their performance in Senate estimates or on Media, an element of fear pervades their talk.
> 
> ...




You don't have to be a genius to slow walk something in a Government agency.  It's done every day.


----------



## dutchie (8 April 2012)

Ripping off union funds - "because it's the right thing to do"


----------



## DB008 (8 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> So the so called independent FWA takes three years to prepare a report - which no one is allowed to read. Whats the point of the report then.
> 
> So added to the money that was taken out of the HSU coffers there is, at the least, the added cost of preparing a report. Lets say two people worked on it for three years and each person was paid a conservative $80K pa then that alone adds up to a $480,000 bill to you the tax payer (just so some twit can have a free shag at a brothel).
> 
> ...




You got it dutchie.
And the post by Julia in this thread (ABC Radio - QC interview), it all comes out. 
If Gillard looses Thompson, they could be out of Government, hence the corruption to save him at all costs.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2012)

If I were a mid level Public Servant in Sweet FWA, I would be seeking legal advice, and not through my union.

It is usually the middle managers who go to gaol when a Royal Commission exposes malfeance in large organisations. 

The head honchos are punished by " loss of reputation ". 

Gaol is not nice, but possible if a Royal Commission unearths criminality.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2012)

From Annabel Crabb a very talented journalist and commentator.

She describes it as Kafkaesque. Poor old Kafka would need a lie down if he knew of it.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-05/crabb-australia-network-tender-troubles/3935536



> Fair Work Australia has completed its four-year investigation and has produced a 1,100-page document that no-one may read, implicating four individuals whom no-one may name. It describes several hundred offences, some of which may be criminal, of which no police officer in Australia may formally be apprised. Instead the report was supplied to the Commonwealth Director of Public Prosecutions, who instantly declared the report's thousand-plus pages more or less useless for the purposes of any prosecution.
> 
> Could Fair Work Australia possibly have foreseen this? After nearly $1 million worth of advice from the Australian Government Solicitor's office, you'd have hoped so. Fair Work Australia has agreed, mind, that it could have been sharper with the whole thing. It's now hired KPMG to investigate why its own investigation took so long.
> 
> ...




It says it all really.

All the ingredients for a Royal Commission.

But before that we will have a few resignations from Sweet FWA, as it's mid-level officers are asked to perform even more bizarre pseudo-legal calisthenics.

gg


----------



## banco (9 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If I were a mid level Public Servant in Sweet FWA, I would be seeking legal advice, and not through my union.
> 
> It is usually the middle managers who go to gaol when a Royal Commission exposes malfeance in large organisations.
> 
> ...




You're showing naivety if you think anyone would have had to do anything illegal to slow walk the investigation.


----------



## DB008 (9 April 2012)

banco said:


> You're showing naivety if you think anyone would have had to do anything illegal to slow walk the investigation.




Your right, 3 years seems pretty short, perhaps it was fast-tracked?


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2012)

banco said:


> You're showing naivety if you think anyone would have had to do anything illegal to slow walk the investigation.




I think there comes a point where it can be fairly assumed that they stalled and 3 years would be well and truly beyond that.


----------



## banco (9 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think there comes a point where it can be fairly assumed that they stalled and 3 years would be well and truly beyond that.




I have no doubt they stalled the investigation but I think it's highly unlikely anyone at FWA did anything illegal as far as stalling the investigation goes.  

Anyone who has worked in Government or follows Government inquiries knows there are a thousand ways to manipulate investigations/inquiries without doing anything illegal.


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2012)

banco said:


> I have no doubt they stalled the investigation but I think it's highly unlikely anyone at FWA did anything illegal as far as stalling the investigation goes.
> 
> Anyone who has worked in Government or follows Government inquiries knows there are a thousand ways to manipulate investigations/inquiries without doing anything illegal.




It may not be illegal in the sense of any actions taken but a Royal Commission would surely find incompetance and deliberate disregard for process in a timely manner.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> It may not be illegal in the sense of any actions taken but a Royal Commission would surely find incompetance and deliberate disregard for process in a timely manner.




Let us see what the Royal Commission says, you may be correct, but only a Commissioner will get to the bottom of it all.

Let us see a few resignations in the coming months, a sure sign.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (9 April 2012)

Confucius say, never have an investigation unless you know the out come.

Just shows what some will do to hold on to power  and most likely any other party would do the same when they are holding power by the tips of their finger nails.

They are playing Russian roulette with 5 bullets in the chamber.


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us see what the Royal Commission says, you may be correct, but only a Commissioner will get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> Let us see a few resignations in the coming months, a sure sign.
> 
> gg




Let's start with the HSU and work our way up - 



> HSU executives want president's scalp




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-09/hsu-executives-want-president27s-scalp/3939570


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2012)

I have just had a very interesting correspondence from a contact in Sussex St.

Prepare for a significant announcement.

gg


----------



## Calliope (9 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Confucius say, never have an investigation unless you know the out come.




Actually it was Sir Humphrey;  



> 'Minister, two basic rules of government: Never look into anything you don't have to. And never set up an enquiry unless you know in advance what its findings will be.'


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Let's start with the HSU and work our way up -
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-09/hsu-executives-want-president27s-scalp/3939570




Price of Bollinger on the up ?


----------



## Glen48 (9 April 2012)

Sir Humphrey no there is a smart man and some one who knew what he was talking about..

A little information on the Health Services Union  (HSU)
Let’s look at the types involved in the HSU:-


Craig Thomson – A New Zealand former HSU National Secretary then ALP Member for Dobell

Zoe Arnold - Married to Craig Thomson, former press secretary to Reba Meagher, ex NSW ALP Health Minister

Leo McLeay - former ALP MHR, HSU Ombudsman.

Mark McLeay - Son of noted bike rider Leo McLeay, brother of Paul McLeay, former (sacked for watching pr0n)
NSW ALP Minister. Employed by Thomson.

Mike Williamson - National President HSU, former ALP National President, NSW ALP Vice-President,
mentor to Craig Thomson

Alex Williamson - Daughter of Mike Williamson, staffer for Julia Gillard

Natalie Bradbury - National HSU Assistant Secretary, sister of David Bradbury, ALP member for Lindsay

Jeff Jackson - former State Secretary HSU, had to pay back $15,000 due to unauthorised pay increases

Kathy Jackson - National Secretary HSU, ex-wife of Jeff Jackson, former State Secretary HSU


And of course, the HSU members themselves - Expected to pay up their dues to support the above
plus Thomson and his mates raunchy exploits.
Does anyone really need to ask what’s wrong with the union movement, the ALP or the country,
because this scenario is repeated through most unions, most state ALP offices and the national ALP.


It’s the system that coughs up people like Thomson, Swan, Albanese, Shorten, Emerson, Combet,
Gillard and many others who have slid into safe ALP seats using the union members as a tool to their progress.
The poor old union members have no idea what happens to their union dues nor have they any say in it.
Hopefully now they might start to wake up to the thieving and rorting which has been going on for years
and the huge amount of money their union heavies syphon off to finance their sleaze and the ALP.


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> View attachment 46678
> 
> Sir Humphrey no there is a smart man and some one who knew what he was talking about..
> A little information on the Health Services Union  (HSU)
> Let’s look at the types involved in the HSU:-




What a rats nest of bludgers and low lifes.:bad:


----------



## dutchie (9 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> View attachment 46678
> 
> 
> Sir Humphrey no there is a smart man and some one who knew what he was talking about..
> ...




That's the problem - the Thomson/Williamson case is just the tip of the iceberg.

Union members must surely realise that their union management will rip them off much more than any LNP government ever will.  If they don't and/or do nothing about it, then they deserve what they get (or more pertinently, don't get).


----------



## joea (9 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have just had a very interesting correspondence from a contact in Sussex St.
> 
> Prepare for a significant announcement.
> 
> gg




Well you certainly have my attention.
I wait with bated breadth!
joea


----------



## moXJO (9 April 2012)

Williamson is just the diversion to distract attention from what happens in the other unions and to take the heat off Thompson. The art of spin in full force as they make it look like something is done by using the sacrificial lamb.
No doubt the paper shredders have been going into overtime. No one seems to have the balls to really investigate what actually goes on. 
There are still good men that fight tooth and nail for their members, but then there is also a lot that need a thrashing.


----------



## joea (10 April 2012)

moXJO said:


> There are still good men that fight tooth and nail for their members, but then there is also a lot that need a thrashing.




Well I certainly agree that its just "shadow boxing". I reckon when somebody lands a blow it will not be a nice look.
The Temby report is no doubt the "clincher" to get thinks moving. But I think there are  many people trying to sit on it. So basically its at the bottom of a "collapsed scrum". 
Its interesting that Jackson's  allegations are being mentioned as being doubtful.

At this rate a federal election will see QLD with Kevin Rudd as the only Labor seat.
The more they spin it out the more foolish the Union system of executives remains.

The statement quoted above is correct. So how do they get the  good "men and women" into the positions of trust and control.
They are on a path of self destruction, created by cover ups in their own organization.

"All truth passes through three stages. First, its ridiculed. Second, its violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self evident."
Arthur Schopenhauer (1788 - 1860).

Expose the details of the report, and we will move to stage three.
joea


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 April 2012)

It gets worse.

From the SMH



> THE corruption inquiries into the Health Services Union are set to widen with allegations that the boss, Michael Williamson, had another secret American Express card.
> 
> The black Centurion card, which he has had for several years, is a secondary one attached to the private account of his close personal friend Cheryl McMillan, the purchasing officer.
> 
> ...






> It is understood Mr Temby's investigations have uncovered that a Williamson family company Canme (the initials of the names of his five children) received more than $400,000 from the HSU for ''secretarial services''.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/hsu-boss-put-30k-a-month-on-amex-20120410-1wn1n.html#ixzz1rfTGI9ca




This is getting in to the realm of a Royal Commission. Only such a commission would have the powers to get to the bottom of the HSU finances and the Sweet FWA delays in investigation and lack of documents for the Federal DPP.

As Glen48 has indicated above there is an incredible web of Labor figures involved in positions of authority and power, with family and friendship contacts with alleged rorters of the workers' of the HSU's funds.

gg


----------



## dutchie (11 April 2012)

Gillards' support of Thomson implies support of Williamson (a close financial friend of Thomson - they both eat from the same money trough).

When will she distance herself from these scum?


----------



## dutchie (12 April 2012)

Obscene salaries etc.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/business/unionists-salary-package-obscene/story-fn7j19iv-1226324459114



What is obscene is the ripping off union fees by union hacks and the government turning a blind eye.

I still can't understand why the union members are so silent.


----------



## Logique (12 April 2012)

Many would nod their head knowingly if the discussion was about the USA, the Teamsters and labour rackets. 

The silence is deafening.


----------



## dutchie (14 April 2012)

Its hard to get by on $118,000 pa - especially if you have kids

http://www.theage.com.au/national/p...o-step-down-20120413-1wz3c.html#ixzz1rxNyAUan


----------



## dutchie (20 April 2012)

Craig Thomson, the HSU and Labor....it all stinks pretty bad ... again.

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...retly-paid-thomson-160000-20120419-1xa2c.html


----------



## DB008 (20 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> Craig Thomson, the HSU and Labor....it all stinks pretty bad ... again.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...retly-paid-thomson-160000-20120419-1xa2c.html




Nothing will get done about it. Sweep it under the carpet love....


----------



## MrBurns (20 April 2012)

DB008 said:


> Nothing will get done about it. Sweep it under the carpet love....




I doubt it, the Libs will get him if everyone else fails.


----------



## DB008 (20 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I doubt it, the Libs will get him if everyone else fails.




When, in 18 months time after the next election???


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 April 2012)

My contacts in FWA tell me that they will investigate the allegations against The Hon. Peter Slipper , the Speaker of the Australian Parliament , of sexual harassment, but that it may be some time before they come. They prefer not to come at all rather than be premature.

They are presently investigating an issue at FWA where three Anzac biscuits went missing on Friday, and this will preoccupy them for at least three months. A month for each biscuit.

gg


----------



## StumpyPhantom (21 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in FWA tell me that they will investigate the allegations against The Hon. Peter Slipper , the Speaker of the Australian Parliament , of sexual harassment, but that it may be some time before they come. They prefer not to come at all rather than be premature.
> 
> They are presently investigating an issue at FWA where three Anzac biscuits went missing on Friday, and this will preoccupy them for at least three months. A month for each biscuit.
> 
> gg




That's hysterical, but come on GG - what's the big news?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 April 2012)

Poor bloody HSU workers.

Their union doesn't represent them.

Sweet FWA, Fair Work Australia will not go in to bat for them.

The Minister for Industrial Relations seems to be manipulating their union more for political reasons than anything else.

The report in to the criminality at their union is being delayed.

Poor bloody HSU workers.

This is not Fair Work. It is criminality.

gg


----------



## dutchie (2 May 2012)

Finally some action....

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...chael-williamson/story-e6frg6nf-1226344371153



Look out Thomson and Williamson, they're coming to get you!!


----------



## StumpyPhantom (2 May 2012)

dutchie said:


> Finally some action....
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...chael-williamson/story-e6frg6nf-1226344371153
> 
> ...




At long bloody last!!  I've solved the cryptic clues in Gillard's Sunday speech re Thomson and Slipper when she was referring to "A line has been crossed".

It was the thin blue line, and lots of cops were crossing it today to fill their boots with HSU stuff.  

Just in case you were wondering, Gillard & Co were crossing it in the other direction!


----------



## dutchie (2 May 2012)

Good on you Kathy Jackson - shame on you Bill Shorten

from the article below...

"HSU national secretary Kathy Jackson, who brought the allegations of corruption against Mr Thomson and Mr Williamson to police and the media, has branded Mr Shorten's move a desperate political stunt to try and insulate the government from the controversy surrounding the two men."


----------



## dutchie (2 May 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> At long bloody last!!  I've solved the cryptic clues in Gillard's Sunday speech re Thomson and Slipper when she was referring to "A line has been crossed".
> 
> It was the thin blue line, and lots of cops were crossing it today to fill their boots with HSU stuff.
> 
> Just in case you were wondering, Gillard & Co were crossing it in the other direction!




Gillard: I was trying to run away as far as possible but its all Tony Abbotts fault for slowing me down

Gillard Shaultz: I know nothing !


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2012)

dutchie said:


> Finally some action....
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...chael-williamson/story-e6frg6nf-1226344371153
> 
> ...




Shame the shredders would have made short work of anything incriminating years ago.


----------



## joea (2 May 2012)

How do you find the most relevant bits of info. when you invade the HSU offices?

You have your people in the car park, then send somebody in the offices a tip.

After some time, somebody will emerge with a heap of documents. You grab them.!!

Well, I think some result will be out quicker than the one "on the anzac biscuits".

joea


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 May 2012)

What an absolute circus, the unions are, and Fair work is not very far behind them.

It will be interesting to watch the Fair Work honchos trying to lug files across the Fair work car park, after the upcoming Federal Election.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> after the upcoming Federal Election.
> 
> gg




Which should be announced soon after the Bludget is brought down (correct spelling)


----------



## joea (3 May 2012)

Shy News has a piece on the Union Chief of HSU offered Kathy Jackson a seat in Federal Parliament for her silence.

How much better is this sideshow going to get.?

joea


----------



## MrBurns (3 May 2012)

joea said:


> Shy News has a piece on the Union Chief of HSU offered Kathy Jackson a seat in Federal Parliament for her silence.
> 
> How much better is this sideshow going to get.?
> 
> joea




Ther acting president said that was a lie, on Lateline last night, someones telling porkies, hope it isnt Jackson I have a crush on her


----------



## joea (3 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Ther acting president said that was a lie, on Lateline last night, someones telling porkies, hope it isnt Jackson I have a crush on her




I think a lot of people have a crush on her. So strong!

The acting president has "a few flies hovering above  him also". In a statement he made about what Jackson should have done to resolve the allegations, he has been caught out.
I think we are going to find out shortly, how long Jackson has been involved with the Federal Task Force Carnarvon. It would be interesting to read her file on the corruption.

I think this saga Kathy Jackson's is involved in reminds me of Darby Shaw from the  "Pelican Brief".

joea


----------



## joea (3 May 2012)

The tentacles lengthen.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...arned-about-hsu-time-bomb-20120411-1wscz.html

I hope I can live long enough to see the end of this!!
joea


----------



## joea (4 May 2012)

Another step is to be taken.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-national/fair-work-to-reveal-hsu-action-20120504-1y415.html

joea


----------



## drsmith (4 May 2012)

joea said:


> Another step is to be taken.
> 
> http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-national/fair-work-to-reveal-hsu-action-20120504-1y415.html
> 
> joea



Is that the sound of someone pooping his pants ?

From the linked article;



> Ms O'Neill has agreed to release the report to a Senate committee for tabling and publication.
> 
> But Mr Thomson, who has stood aside from the Labor caucus to sit as an independent, has asked that the report not be tabled because it could prejudice court proceedings.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (4 May 2012)

drsmith said:


> Is that the sound of someone pooping his pants ?
> 
> From the linked article:
> 
> But Mr Thomson, who has stood aside from the Labor caucus to sit as an independent, has asked that the report not be tabled because it could prejudice court proceedings.




Ha Ha - WHAT court proceedings?  Mr Thomson's getting a bit ahead of himself here isn't he?  Or does he know something we all don't?


----------



## drsmith (7 May 2012)

Will it finally be high noon for Craig Thompson and Gillard Labor ?



> Fair Work Australia general manager Bernadette O'Neill is scheduled to issue a written statement at noon "outlining the outcome of her deliberations on the investigation report into the Health Services Union national office''.




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...n-thompsons-fate/story-fn7x8me2-1226348449567


----------



## drsmith (7 May 2012)

> FAIR Work Australia has recommended civil action in the Federal Court against a former Health Services Union official, believed to be embattled MP Craig Thomson.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...to-federal-court/story-e6frg6nf-1226348758463

Craig Thompson obviously thinks so.



> CRAIG THOMSON STATEMENT:
> I maintain my innocence and deny any wrongdoing.
> Any proceedings brought against me in respect of the findings in the
> report will be strenuously defended.
> ...




http://resources.news.com.au/files/2012/05/07/1226348/810436-aus-file-craig-thomson-pdf.pdf


----------



## banco (7 May 2012)

Bet some wives will be checking their husbands credit card statements now this report has been released:

The transaction
39. Mr Thomson’s CBA Mastercard statement dated 26 March 2003 (HSUNO.014.0007) discloses a payment of $330 on 26 February 2003 to what is described in the statement as ‘Aboutoun Catering North Sydney’ (Aboutoun Catering).

41. On 4 November 2011 FWA conducted a search of the Yellow Pages website (PUB.008.0015) which identified Aboutoun Catering as an Escort Service


----------



## Julia (7 May 2012)

Chris Urhlman deserves credit for his hard hitting interview with Bill Shorten on this tonight.  He made Shorten look like a pathetic coward, which he is.

The ABC has been quite clear about naming Craig Thomson.  This will be only the beginning.

But how typical:  this action has been instituted on the eve of the Budget, so as to minimise news coverage by tomorrow.
Yuk!


----------



## MrBurns (7 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Chris Urhlman deserves credit for his hard hitting interview with Bill Shorten on this tonight.  He made Shorten look like a pathetic coward, which he is.
> 
> The ABC has been quite clear about naming Craig Thomson.  This will be only the beginning.
> 
> ...




I started to coment on that interview but my post was unpublishable.

Thompson is a bare faced lying criminal and that weakling Shorten and the rest of them ignore it, it's corrupt the whole thing is corrupt.


----------



## sails (7 May 2012)

I had forgotten about this thread when posting the link to the FWA report and more fitting here - so here it is:

http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/92658600


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 May 2012)

I have just read the FWA Report on the HSU and Craig Thomson and the other muppets running the HSU.

Poor bloody HSU workers, rooted by the people who were supposed to be representing them.

He will probably get a smart lawyer, and a parliamentary pension when he eventually retires.

Meanwhile the hospital workers toil away.

Life is not fair.

gg


----------



## joea (7 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Chris Urhlman deserves credit for his hard hitting interview with Bill Shorten on this tonight.  He made Shorten look like a pathetic coward, which he is.
> Yuk!




This interview and Bill Shorten's performance of late, puts him at pretty long odds to ever be a future PM of Australia.
He is just not going to cut it.
joea


----------



## noco (8 May 2012)

How on earth can Thomson continue to claim his innocents with an open deck of cards  for everyone to see.
Shame on Gillard if she does not sack Thomson on this evidence from Fair Work Australia.
It is also difficult to understand now knowing what is in that report that the DPP could not take action or did Gillard instruct the DPP not to take action.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...on-thomsons-fate/story-e6freooo-1226349176917


----------



## joea (8 May 2012)

noco said:


> How on earth can Thomson continue to claim his innocents with an open deck of cards  for everyone to see.
> Shame on Gillard if she does not sack Thomson on this evidence from Fair Work Australia.
> It is also difficult to understand now knowing what is in that report that the DPP could not take action or did Gillard instruct the DPP not to take action.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...on-thomsons-fate/story-e6freooo-1226349176917




That's easy noco! There are lawyers that work for both sides of the penny.
Parties in government are made up of a few lawyers, so opinions can be sought readily.
INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY". 
I would think politically, if she dumped him and he was declared innocent, she would be gone.
If you or I had done what Thompson is alleged to have done, we would have been in jail 3 years ago.
So now we wait for the QC to finish his inquiry. Then the matter will be handled in court. ** and it goes on and on **

As for the accountancy practises of Union groups, then do what you like.
The FWA and HSU fiasco is the best advert to follow that line of corruption the voters may ever see.
Those involved are so busy saying what can or cannot be done to resolve the problem, they have lost the basic point of "the facts and the truth".

"As scarce as truth is, the supply has always been in excess of demand."
(Josh Billing 1818 - 1885)

Gee I have not even got to "taxiation" and "insurance" yet.
joea


----------



## MrBurns (8 May 2012)

noco said:


> How on earth can Thomson continue to claim his innocents with an open deck of cards  for everyone to see.
> Shame on Gillard if she does not sack Thomson on this evidence from Fair Work Australia.
> It is also difficult to understand now knowing what is in that report that the DPP could not take action or did Gillard instruct the DPP not to take action.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...on-thomsons-fate/story-e6freooo-1226349176917




We are Governed by criminals at present. Bill Shorten says the report was "disappointing" and "disturbing" I'll tell you whats disturbing Bill how a weak pathetic loser such as yourself bludged his way into the Govt of Australia.

Gillard will skip question time no doubt.

How bad does it have to get before she's abused when out in public ?


----------



## Miss Hale (8 May 2012)

I simply can't understand how Craig Thomson can claim he did not incur the costs at the brothels.  His credit card was used and his driver's licence was used to verify his identity. Now, unless his driver's lcence was stolen by someone who looks exactly like him (or someone who knocks out fake driver's licences) how can he claim it was not him?  We've known this right from the start of this whole sorry business and yet he has always maintained his innocence.  How can this be so? I am missing something here?


----------



## MrBurns (8 May 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I simply can't understand how Craig Thomson can claim he did not incur the costs at the brothels.  His credit card was used and his driver's licence was used to verify his identity. Now, unless his driver's lcence was stolen by someone who looks exactly like him (or someone who knocks out fake driver's licences) how can he claim it was not him?  We've known this right from the start of this whole sorry business and yet he has always maintained his innocence.  How can this be so? I am missing something here?




No you're not missing anything, he's just flatly denying everything as a sort of defense, same as slipper or any other dodgy criminal.


----------



## Miss Hale (8 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> No you're not missing anything, he's just flatly denying everything as a sort of defense, same as slipper or any other dodgy criminal.




Then he must think we are all idiots!!!  And it's another example of this government treating the electorate with contempt.  I am beyond fed up with all this utter cr*p that is going on at the moment


----------



## drsmith (8 May 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> How can this be so? I am missing something here?



He either rationalises in his own little world of fantasy and/or has been advised that Labor will back him to the hilt and to protest his innocence.

If it's the latter, he'll be in for a rude suprise when he's no longer of political value to Labor.


----------



## DB008 (8 May 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Then he must think we are all idiots!!!  And it's another example of this government treating the electorate with contempt.  I am beyond fed up with all this utter cr*p that is going on at the moment




Your not the only one Miss Hale.

Judging by some of the discussion/cheering on QandA last night, Labor is in for a king hit at the next election. Mark Bouris was good too.


----------



## joea (8 May 2012)

Did anybody pick up on the comment from Craig Thompson on the brothel bit.
He commented "it was a pity there was not a camera available to record who went in."
I will attempt to chase this up a bit further.
Reading between the lines he was referring others were with him.

That is another thing, the media has always talked about him and not questioned who he was with. Male hunt in packs with a minimum of two , do they not. Especially when your in town on a union excursion.

joea


----------



## joea (8 May 2012)

drsmith said:


> He either rationalises in his own little world of fantasy and/or has been advised that Labor will back him to the hilt and to protest his innocence.




I think you are close!!

He's a MP and thinks he can get away with anything! After all MP's run the government.
Craig has been getting away with things for years(alleged), these things have just starting to get a little bigger. i.e. to match the ego. Confirmed by him shouting(alleged) the dinners etc to the mates.
Saying "give him an inch, and he will take a mile".
joea


----------



## Julia (8 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> No you're not missing anything, he's just flatly denying everything as a sort of defense, same as slipper or any other dodgy criminal.






Miss Hale said:


> Then he must think we are all idiots!!!  And it's another example of this government treating the electorate with contempt.  I am beyond fed up with all this utter cr*p that is going on at the moment



+1 x 1000.



joea said:


> Did anybody pick up on the comment from Craig Thompson on the brothel bit.
> He commented "it was a pity there was not a camera available to record who went in."
> I will attempt to chase this up a bit further.
> Reading between the lines he was referring others were with him.



Even if there were others with him, he was there and it was his credit card.

The whole sordid mess is beyond belief.  That such a farce continues to be permitted is a total disgrace.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 May 2012)

From Craig Thompson's statement:

_The CDPP has made it clear that there are no findings of a criminal
nature in the report._

Is it some sort of lower order crime that doesn't give you a criminal record i.e. a misdemeanor?

Anyone here good on law?


----------



## joea (8 May 2012)

Julia said:


> +1 x 1000.
> 
> 
> Even if there were others with him, he was there and it was his credit card.




Julia
It was not if he was trying to use it as an excuse, it was if "Gee you would really be surprised who else was there".
There is one gentleman who has been looking pretty ruffled in front of the media lately.
Hair not combed properly!!!etc. long face!!etc. 

joea


----------



## drsmith (8 May 2012)

The Coalition has attempted to restore Harry Jenkins as Speaker and suspend Craig Thompson from Parliament for 14 days.

Both motions failed.


----------



## MrBurns (8 May 2012)

drsmith said:


> The Coalition has attempted to restore Harry Jenkins as Speaker and suspend Craig Thompson from Parliament for 14 days.
> 
> Both motions failed.




It was epic to watch both Pyne and Bishop let loose , I was proud of them


----------



## dutchie (8 May 2012)

Both Thomson and Williamson should/will be in jail.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (8 May 2012)

dutchie said:


> Both Thomson and Williamson should/will be in jail.




What would it take to get that fixed/fake/forced orgasmic smile off Thomson's face that he was displaying again today on the Parliamentary cross-benches?


----------



## Miss Hale (8 May 2012)

joea said:


> Did anybody pick up on the comment from Craig Thompson on the brothel bit.
> He commented "it was a pity there was not a camera available to record who went in."
> I will attempt to chase this up a bit further.
> Reading between the lines he was referring others were with him.
> ...




So is this effectively an admission that it _*was*_ him?  So one minute he says his CC was stolen now he is implying he was there (with others) afterall?

The only thing I picked up on was his mention that he had had two baby girls since all this started. If this wasn't a blatant attempt to make him seem like a family man who deserved sympathy I don't know what was. I really hate when people use their innocent children in this way


----------



## Knobby22 (9 May 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> The only thing I picked up on was his mention that he had had two baby girls since all this started. If this wasn't a blatant attempt to make him seem like a family man who deserved sympathy I don't know what was. I really hate when people use their innocent children in this way




Yes, did you watch Little Britain where the politician would come out with his wife and kids and start admitting to the most horrendous behaviour! Very funny because its true.


----------



## drsmith (9 May 2012)

Today's developments.



> 3.35pm: Craig Thomson seeks the call and indicates he is planning to make a "comprehensive" statement to Parliament on the Fair Work Australia report during the next sitting week. Here's how Annabel Crabb sees it:
> 
> 
> @CrabbTwitsard: So the Independents have been talked out of insurrection - they're staying put to vote with Govt. They have been talked down with the promise of a full statement from Thomson next sitting week.
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-05-09/budget-blog-wednesday-morning/3999714?WT.svl=news0


----------



## Miss Hale (9 May 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, did you watch Little Britain where the politician would come out with his wife and kids and start admitting to the most horrendous behaviour! Very funny because its true.




Yes, that's exactly what it's like (only on this occasion I'm not laughing  )

On the subject of the independents I have no doubt they will side with the government.  I heard Windsor waffling on again today about how he hadn't made up his mind, serious allegations etc. He always does this; pretends he's not sure, that he is weighing things up, but he always sides with the government in the end.  I believe he never has any intention of doing otherwise.


----------



## drsmith (9 May 2012)

I suspect that one or more of the Labor alligned independents have pushed Labor into insisting that Craig Thompson make a statement to parliament. His day of reckoning is May 21.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-05-...arliament-on-hsu-scandal/4001288?WT.svl=news0

How is he even going to be able to front the house that day with a straight face ?


----------



## Julia (9 May 2012)

drsmith said:


> How is he even going to be able to front the house that day with a straight face ?



 Maybe he has reached the stage of self deception which allows him to believe his own lies.
I can't help feeling very sorry for his wife.  The humiliation must be dreadful.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (9 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Maybe he has reached the stage of self deception which allows him to believe his own lies.
> I can't help feeling very sorry for his wife.  The humiliation must be dreadful.




Can't really see him doing anything BUT issuing denials.  Don't expect there will be any 'explanation' and he's already trotted out the 'Let's not ask me anything that a Court might use against me later'.

Will Gillard Labor be pinned to their seats listening, or will the chamber only be half full?  All the Coalition will be there, surely Labor need to be there to make noise to drown out the guffaws!

"You got that pretty blonde to do WHAT? She doesn't know anything about world peace!"


----------



## drsmith (9 May 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> Can't really see him doing anything BUT issuing denials.  Don't expect there will be any 'explanation' and he's already trotted out the 'Let's not ask me anything that a Court might use against me later'.
> 
> Will Gillard Labor be pinned to their seats listening, or will the chamber only be half full?  All the Coalition will be there, surely Labor need to be there to make noise to drown out the guffaws!
> 
> "You got that pretty blonde to do WHAT? She doesn't know anything about world peace!"



At this point, it's hard to see repeated denials cutting the mustard, but our parliament has become a strange place.

I watched Christopher Pyne dish it out to Craig Thompson and the ALP. While the TV camera was focused on Christopher, there was indeed a bit going on in the background.



> With 19 questions done, Gillard sat poised to bring an end to question time, but Pyne beat her to the punch.
> He moved a motion to suspend standing orders (that's 52 times this year), to try and get Thomson to explain himself to the House.
> 
> Gillard left the chamber as is her usual practice, but it soon became clear this was no usual motion.
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/blogs...ashing-back-down-to-earth-20120509-1ycr8.html


----------



## joea (10 May 2012)

Anger in Dobell.

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational...yong-councillors-want-thomson-to-quit/4001538

We wait in anticipation !

joea


----------



## joea (10 May 2012)

Action in WA.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-to-disaffiliate/story-e6freuyi-1226351857852

This should open!
joea


----------



## Julia (10 May 2012)

joea said:


> This should open!
> joea



It did indeed.  Thanks, joe.


----------



## joea (10 May 2012)

Julia said:


> It did indeed.  Thanks, joe.




Good oh. Julia you are and angel!

Here is something you may like to read.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-05-10/hsu-official-sacked-for-speaking-up/4003674

joea


----------



## Julia (10 May 2012)

Thanks, joe.  There's probably way more that's going on that doesn't hit the media also.


----------



## joea (11 May 2012)

Correct!
I have been wondering what was in the bag sized in the raid of the HSU.
Sure enough we have more problems.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...s-a-legal-case-of-its-own-20120509-1yd7p.html

joea


----------



## joea (15 May 2012)

Go Kathy!

http://www.afr.com/p/national/hsu_jackson_to_address_hr_nicholls_Z6Bub2RwF1Av4ziGxUu9HL

joea


----------



## joea (15 May 2012)

This will be interesting!

http://afr.com/p/national/legal_fees_thomson_issue_in_the_vluy7AdkY9AZbrzigqos8M

joea


----------



## drsmith (15 May 2012)

joea said:


> This will be interesting!
> 
> http://afr.com/p/national/legal_fees_thomson_issue_in_the_vluy7AdkY9AZbrzigqos8M
> 
> joea



Were they the declrations that were made "slightly late" ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Thanks, joe.  There's probably way more that's going on that doesn't hit the media also.




You ain't seen nothin' yet Julia. 

This, when it finally spins out, will outdo the Khemlani Affair in the pantheon of ALP stuffups.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loans_Affair

gg


----------



## Julia (15 May 2012)

Can someone remind me what the issue was with Mal Colstoun?  I didn't take much notice at the time, but have heard it raised recently as apparently an example of how a Liberal member was allowed to remain in the parliament when accused of some wrongdoing.

Or do I have it completely wrong?


----------



## StumpyPhantom (15 May 2012)

Julia said:


> Can someone remind me what the issue was with Mal Colstoun?  I didn't take much notice at the time, but have heard it raised recently as apparently an example of how a Liberal member was allowed to remain in the parliament when accused of some wrongdoing.
> 
> Or do I have it completely wrong?




I was confused by it too, blending my own memory with patches going on in the media.  Gary Hardgrave (former Howard minister) on PM Live tonight also gave his own recollection.

First - my own. Mal Colston was a Labor Party rat who climbed into the President's chair in the Senate, to pump-prime his retirement during his last term in Parliament.  I remember the massive (impressive) Robert Ray bellowing at the top of his voice in that chamber 'Quisling Quasimodo from Queensland'

I'm sure Howard must have had a 'numbers' reason for doing that.  As it turned out, the Labor Party got its rat back and the DPP was in possession of evidence of criminal wrongdoing (allowances) but never prosecuted because his doctors said he was terminal. I was sceptical of that, but then he died a few months later.  I remember the sight of Colston's sons pushing the media around - and heard later that the young Colston qualified as a lawyer but could not get a job anywhere.

Hardgrave relates the story of a Liberal senator - Noel Crichton-Browne - who was under some cloud, and Howard chose to pair off his vote in the Senate.  How that relates to Colston I have no idea.

Sorry for confusing you even more!


----------



## sails (15 May 2012)

This on Mal Colston from Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mal_Colston

and this from the Age at the time of Colston's death: http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/08/25/1061663734930.html


----------



## StumpyPhantom (15 May 2012)

This brings back memories:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_go1877/is_2_44/ai_n28722368/


----------



## joea (21 June 2012)

Well there is movement in the courts.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...athy-jackson-bid/story-fn59niix-1226404247338

This whole saga has turned into sorting out the unions instead of the corruption in HSU.
I bet a few bottles of wine have been consumed by these d**k heads down south sorting this out.
I mean discussing where to go and how to get there.
joea


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 June 2012)

joea said:


> Well there is movement in the courts.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...athy-jackson-bid/story-fn59niix-1226404247338
> 
> ...




Too right joea, too right.

My contacts in Sussex St. tell me there is some panic as a union is considering defecting from the ALP to the Greens. I don't believe it will happen, but who knows in these strange times.

I was east of Mount Carbine this week helping a young lady of my acquaintance move, but was in a hurry home so didn't make it to Miallo. a beautiful spot.

gg


----------



## joea (22 June 2012)

I hope for Australia sake Kathy is legit. Having not met the woman, I can only say that she stands up for
what she believes in. And that is her Union.

http://www.afr.com/p/national/shorten_abused_and_threatened_me_SOv2bPJRkmwjb5BAKn4QHK

This is an article I just read.
It is all very interesting. But I would be happy with the truth!
I have accepted that the "truth" about this HSU fiasco, will never fully come out..
I think (from what I have read), she has been under serious pressure for some time.

I just do not think that the people involved in the corruption will shake her off.
I think these Labor politicians are a lot "dirtier" than we can imagine.

joea


----------



## joea (22 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Too right joea, too right.
> I was east of Mount Carbine this week helping a young lady of my acquaintance move, but was in a hurry home so didn't make it to Miallo. a beautiful spot.
> gg




GG
Drop in any time! Beer in the fridge. Coffee in the machine.
You can try my "chili prawn pasta" if you like.
joea


----------



## noco (22 June 2012)

joea said:


> I hope for Australia sake Kathy is legit. Having not met the woman, I can only say that she stands up for
> what she believes in. And that is her Union.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/p/national/shorten_abused_and_threatened_me_SOv2bPJRkmwjb5BAKn4QHK
> ...




Joe we need a Royal Commission on the unions going back to Gillard and the AWU up to the HSU.


----------



## joea (22 June 2012)

The older generation were raised by their family's, with the understanding of right and wrong, as black or white!
Later "gray appeared".
The end result is that the "gray" band is larger than "back and white" combined.

However it appears in politics, in the case of the HSU the "gray band" is almost an unknown quantity.

joea


----------



## joea (12 July 2012)

UPDATE
This should open.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...or-terry-nassios/story-fndsip4d-1226424571663

joea


----------



## Glen48 (23 July 2012)

http://www.2gb.com/index2.php?option=com_newsmanager&task=view&id=13667
 Alan Jones is on the case  Wilson and Gillard  up to some hanky panky.
Remember theses are you leaders and people to be admired... from afar like  any where but Australia.


----------



## joea (24 July 2012)

Well I suppose it will dribble out if we wait long enough.
Update on HSU money. And where it went.
Thompson is now getting overshadowed.

http://www.smh.com.au/national/hsu-20-million-of-dubious-spending-report-finds-20120723-22kmi.html

joea


----------



## dutchie (24 July 2012)

Bill Shorten on ABC 7:30 Report last night:

"But again, in answer to your question, I want to stress: the vast majority of Australian trade unions, trade unionists, people representing unions, are - work very hard and their conduct is exemplary, and I don't think that a few rotten eggs, a few rotten apples should be allowed to describe the whole of the labour movement in Australia."

Bill is as delusional as Julia.

What a joke.


----------



## drsmith (24 July 2012)

Glen48 said:


> http://www.2gb.com/index2.php?option=com_newsmanager&task=view&id=13667
> Alan Jones is on the case  Wilson and Gillard  up to some hanky panky.
> Remember theses are you leaders and people to be admired... from afar like  any where but Australia.



The real Julia ?

It fits in with her character as PM.


----------



## drsmith (24 July 2012)

dutchie said:


> Bill Shorten on ABC 7:30 Report last night:
> 
> "But again, in answer to your question, I want to stress: the vast majority of Australian trade unions, trade unionists, people representing unions, are - work very hard and their conduct is exemplary, and I don't think that a few rotten eggs, a few rotten apples should be allowed to describe the whole of the labour movement in Australia."
> 
> ...



Yes, there's a cultural problem there.


----------



## joea (26 July 2012)

Momentum is gaining.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ral-court-appeal/story-fn59niix-1226436022146

joea


----------



## sails (29 August 2012)

FWA is a Gillard legislation...

My bold:



> Frank Marks ... (was) a judge of the Industrial Relations Commission of NSW… His farewell address from the bench last month was not the usual hail-fellow-well-met one. Marks ...said that rather than trying to settle disputes, the* Fair Work Act actually encouraged industrial action between parties and then protected that industrial action*.




Read more: Judge lashes Fair Work laws


----------

